# Lizards > Chameleons >  Doug, the Veiled Cham eating...

## jfreels

YouTube - Doug the veiled chameleon eating

Made this video for some co-workers that wanted to see Doug eat.  Enjoy!

----------


## twistedtails

Not to be rude, but, WTF?  That's an error I have never seen.

----------


## jfreels

I don't see an error  :Weirdface: 

Is it on the BP.Net side or when you go to youtube?

----------


## jfreels

Nevermind, I see the problem now.  It's block in the US because of the music.....lame.  I'll have it fixed shortly.

----------


## jfreels

YouTube hasn't finished processing yet, but I must go to bed.  HD verison should be available shortly....

YouTube - Doug the veiled chameleon eating

* if a mod could change my original link, I'd greatly appreciate it.

----------


## AkHerps

That is very cool, I just love his tongue!

----------

jfreels (07-15-2010)

----------


## Brstin2flames

Very cool!! Doug is awesome, now I want one! Thanks for sharing!

----------

jfreels (07-15-2010)

----------


## jfreels

If you are serious about getting one, I'd suggest getting a more established one.  Though they are suppose to be hardy, I am just in constant worry about this little guy.  But from looking at the prices at the show, they add about $10 for every week of life they have lived heh.

You'd also think something that small wouldn't poop that much.  While his poo is very small, he pooped four times yesterday in a 12 hour span.  They are almost as interesting to watch poo as a leopard gecko.  I also learned yesterday that they can swim and when they fall, they blow themselves up kinda like a balloon to help with the impact.

----------


## dc4teg

that is soo cool i want one really bad but not sure if i can  :Sad:

----------


## h00blah

> 14. No advertising outside of designated area without Administrator approval. “Designated area” is the For Sale/Trade/Adoption/Wanted Forum, and is free for our members limited use. All goods, services, or animals advertised in these spaces must be the property of and in possession of the member posting. Administrators reserve the right to pull any ads deemed to fall outside of our Family Friendly parameters or that may constitute a legal liability for the site. Rules for Advertising --- One exception to this rule: Posts or threads made for or by NatPet, USARK, or PIJAC for the purpose of drawing attention to or soliciting help for their cause will be allowed to remain. The work they do is critical for the survival of our hobby and thereby this site as well.


just thought you should know so you don't get any infractions or warnings

----------


## jfreels

Here's an updated pic of Doug. I think the roaches are doing him very good!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Boanerges

Doug is looking good  :Good Job:

----------

jfreels (11-05-2010)

----------


## Teresa

What a handsome little guy!! I love chameleons they are so cool. :Smile:

----------

jfreels (11-05-2010)

----------

